# Hat giveaway! (WINNER ANNOUNCED)



## turtlebug (Oct 2, 2010)

LUCKY NUMBER 74!

FARMER BLACK!

Send me a pm with your address.


HUGE THANKS to Jack (PAPALAPIN) for keeping up with the entries. 

I'm already working on another one so we'll do this again real soon. 


I've got the go-ahead from Jake Allen and would like to do a giveaway. 

For all you blood trailers who are in the woods during rifle season, I want you guys and gals to be safe. 

I'm working on another 100% wool beanie hat in hunter safety orange. It's bright as can be and will keep your head warm and toasty, not to mention that you'll be quite visible to any other hunters that might not look past a slight movement before they start squeezing the trigger. 

Size fits adult med/large so if it's too small for you, take a guess anyway and make your little one wear it in the woods.  


Make a post in this thread and pick a number between 1 and 200 by Friday, 10/08/10. The number has already been picked and Jeff knows it. 

I'll ship it to the winner over the weekend. 

I'll post pics as soon as I finish it.


Okay, it's finished.  

It's 100% wool from Bartlett's in Maine. This wool will felt so expect it to gain a fuzzier appearance through time. It's already got a good bit of fuzziness to it. I made Fishbait try it on and it's super thick. It's fitting his normally size large egg pretty darned snug, but it should relax and form to your head after a few wearings. It's BRIGHT!  I put it on the blue for contrast but it's still not showing up as the bright blaze orange it is. If it's won by a female, I'll put a pom-pom on top.  

Anyway, I'll send washing and drying instructions along with the hat.


----------



## Sic 'Em (Oct 2, 2010)

What a great thing to do, thanks!

45


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Oct 2, 2010)

T-Bug.....You are something else!

13

Hey....can you make these things in "MONGO" size to fit my ole watermelon size head?


----------



## OconeeDan (Oct 2, 2010)

COOL!
Er, I mean, warm!
180 for me.
Dan


----------



## baldfish (Oct 2, 2010)

126 will be my number Tbug


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 2, 2010)

thanks tbug!

76 fo me!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks Tbug! 138 is my guess!


----------



## guitarman64 (Oct 2, 2010)

thanks # 96


----------



## T.P. (Oct 2, 2010)

Good deal..........174.


----------



## robert carter (Oct 2, 2010)

How bout my age...22.RC


----------



## hogdgz (Oct 2, 2010)

How about #2


----------



## donald-f (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks  my guess is 141


----------



## Backcountry (Oct 2, 2010)

i'll take 77


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Oct 2, 2010)

I want a bright orange BUG HAT!!!

64


----------



## rapid fire (Oct 2, 2010)

You're awesome.  107.


----------



## kirby999 (Oct 2, 2010)

111 ?? thanks kirby


----------



## Cdworks (Oct 3, 2010)

47 shall be the number I picketh


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 3, 2010)

PAPALAPIN said:


> LETS SEE
> 
> 2          HOGDGZ
> 13        BUBBAFORSURE
> ...



OK, I fixed it. Guess my pain meds are making me dumber than I thought...


----------



## Hut2 (Oct 3, 2010)

48!


----------



## gregg dudley (Oct 3, 2010)

bowhunting safety...    101  !

Thanks for the chance.


----------



## stick-n-string (Oct 3, 2010)

I will have to go with 19.  Thanks!


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 3, 2010)

143


----------



## rsavage1 (Oct 3, 2010)

I will pick # 29


----------



## BkBigkid (Oct 3, 2010)

116


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 3, 2010)

Greg took my number, so I'll have to go with 102!


----------



## Offroad (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks for the chance
# 27


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 3, 2010)

I'll try 151 please, and thank you.


----------



## wildcats (Oct 3, 2010)

*guess*

how about 72


----------



## deadend (Oct 3, 2010)

157 for me


----------



## schleylures (Oct 3, 2010)

how about 108 the amout of points the Dawgs opponents have scored in there first five games


----------



## pine nut (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm gonna guess #66  Thanks TBug


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Oct 3, 2010)

HEY BUG

What if no one hits the picked number.  How you gonna determine who wins then.

Can we assume that if Jake Allen picks a number it is over since he knows the winning number...


----------



## 308-MIKE (Oct 3, 2010)

my wife likes 38, so i'll go with that. thanks, mike


----------



## Meathook (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks T Bug #122


----------



## dpoole (Oct 3, 2010)

57 is mine


----------



## Farmer Black (Oct 3, 2010)

Ok I guess 74


----------



## HBC4570 (Oct 3, 2010)

tbug i'll try #177


----------



## papagil (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks I'd like 154


----------



## donblfihu (Oct 3, 2010)

Could it be 100


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2010)

Kewl Tbugsy!!!

I'll go with 33


----------



## ugaboy (Oct 3, 2010)

88 for me please


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 3, 2010)

#52


----------



## johnweaver (Oct 3, 2010)

Might as well go with my shoe size, 54.


----------



## teethdoc (Oct 3, 2010)

# 34


----------



## m1rt2n3 (Oct 3, 2010)

#32


----------



## brunofishing (Oct 3, 2010)

169


----------



## Al33 (Oct 3, 2010)

Well, since keebs got my 33 I'll go with 185.

Thanks T-bug!!!!!!


----------



## babygurl108 (Oct 3, 2010)

lucky #180


----------



## Jayin J (Oct 3, 2010)

#37


----------



## Robert Warnock (Oct 3, 2010)

My wife and i just had our 39th anniversary so 39 for me.


----------



## Augustabowhunter (Oct 3, 2010)

#178


----------



## frankwright (Oct 3, 2010)

55 thanks


----------



## Luckybuck (Oct 3, 2010)

Well how about 09 for me.


----------



## virgil (Oct 3, 2010)

i would like to pick #199


----------



## Necedah (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks Turtle Bug for a chance at the famous orange beanie. 

167 

Dave


----------



## LongBow01 (Oct 3, 2010)

1- Thanks for the chance!!!!!


----------



## Rev.432 (Oct 3, 2010)

thanks for the thought.
#99


----------



## wet feet (Oct 3, 2010)

#15


----------



## Rip50 (Oct 3, 2010)

#50 thank you


----------



## propwins (Oct 3, 2010)

#5 for me


----------



## the ben pearson hunter (Oct 3, 2010)

im gonna go with 138


----------



## Tikki (Oct 3, 2010)

#24 For me TBug!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 3, 2010)

129.  Thanks Tbug!


----------



## jclark23 (Oct 3, 2010)

I'll take #69


----------



## carver (Oct 3, 2010)

124 thanks


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 3, 2010)

number 63, please.


----------



## onemoretime (Oct 4, 2010)

121  thanks for the give away


----------



## erniesp (Oct 4, 2010)

115 thanks


----------



## blocky (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks for the chance. I will guess 12.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 4, 2010)

93.


----------



## 730waters (Oct 4, 2010)

#3 for D.!! LOL
 Thanks for the opportunity and a great thought!


----------



## Sargent (Oct 4, 2010)

I will take 7, please.


----------



## slughunter821 (Oct 4, 2010)

#81.  Thank you for the opportunity.


----------



## Sargent (Oct 4, 2010)

#7 please.


----------



## Warped Arrow (Oct 4, 2010)

Since it hasnt been picked yet, I'll take my D.O.B. - 104

WA


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 4, 2010)

200...

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## nutz (Oct 4, 2010)

140


----------



## KenSel (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks so much for your generosity!  Well my lucky 7 has been taken so I'll pick #28.


----------



## the ben pearson hunter (Oct 4, 2010)

159


----------



## Cdworks (Oct 4, 2010)

you forgot me...


----------



## Tarboo hunter (Oct 5, 2010)

had a young man killed last week in the county next to ours.
was wearing black clothes in an area open to bear hunting.hunter thought he was a bear.happened last year too in another incedent to a 52 year old woman.Archery season and bear season are open concurrently.I keep a orange vest and stocking had in my pack.they come on when i'm going and coming or anytime i feel the need.great idea tbug.you just may safe a life.I'll pick 200.


----------



## Tarboo hunter (Oct 5, 2010)

sorry 200 is taken.90


----------



## Joker (Oct 5, 2010)

171


----------



## rifleroom (Oct 5, 2010)

*my number is...*

109. Thanks T-Bug!


----------



## Just BB (Oct 5, 2010)

Going with 40


----------



## FireHunter174 (Oct 5, 2010)

Appreciate it!

I'll go with 17, since 174's taken.


----------



## stewart 14 (Oct 5, 2010)

I'll take double nickle  55


----------



## stewart 14 (Oct 5, 2010)

My bad i'll take 14 since 55 was already taken


----------



## MsFit (Oct 5, 2010)

Hey Tbug!  My guess is 166, thanks!


----------



## GSUbackwoods (Oct 5, 2010)

I'll take 16


----------



## Longstreet1 (Oct 5, 2010)

68, cool idea


----------



## turkey foot (Oct 5, 2010)

119


----------



## 242outdoors (Oct 5, 2010)

181 thanks!


----------



## GregoryB. (Oct 5, 2010)

Lets try 13


----------



## david w. (Oct 5, 2010)

#61 thanks


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Oct 5, 2010)

Gregory B

13 is already taken...pick another.  Look at the list of numbers and pick one that isn't taken

Good luck


----------



## whossbows (Oct 5, 2010)

53,sounds good to me.thank you in advance


----------



## olchevy (Oct 5, 2010)

117 sounds good to me......This is really neat.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Oct 5, 2010)

#73


----------



## shawn dooley (Oct 6, 2010)

i want to b 48


----------



## dstrick (Oct 6, 2010)

my son is number 67 with the syrupmakers so i will say 67.
Thanks


----------



## Slingblade (Oct 6, 2010)

21 for me


----------



## holler tree (Oct 7, 2010)

I'll take # 11


----------



## HALOJmpr (Oct 7, 2010)

78   my football #   Thanks


----------



## BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER (Oct 7, 2010)

#75


----------



## 2bbshot (Oct 7, 2010)

ILL take 187. Thanks


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Oct 7, 2010)

ATTENTION EVERYONE

I screwed up and deleated my count sheet. so I had to rebuild it.

Please check it over and let me know if I left you off or got your number wrong.

JACK


----------



## johnweaver (Oct 8, 2010)

Still some numbers left.  I'm gettin nervous.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Oct 8, 2010)

HEY "Bug

Now that you have us all droolin' over wantin' an ORANGE 'BUG HAT, How much is it gonna cast all of us non winners to buy one from ya.

My hat size is 7-1/4.   Just gotta know how much one will cost.

BTW Al33...corrected...hope 183 don't win it.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Oct 8, 2010)

1 Longbowdave01
2 HOGDGZ
3 730waters
5 propwins
7 Sargent
9 ladybuck
12 blocky
13 BUBBAFORSUR
14 Stewart14
15 Wetfee17 Fishunter74
19 Stick & String
22 RC
24 Tikki
23 Jclark
27 Offroa
28 kensel
29 Rsavage1
32 m1rt2n3
33 keebs
34 teethdoc
37 Jayin j
38 308mike
39 Robert Wornoc
40 Justbb
43 BamBam
45 SIC 'EM
47 CDWorks
48 Hut2
50 Rip50
52 buckbacks
54 JohnWeaver
55Frankwright
57 dpoole
63 BarryDuggan
64 PAPALAPIN - ME
66 Pinenut
72 wildcats
74 Farmer Black
76 LONGBOWDAVE1
77 BACKCOUNTRY
81 slughubter 821
88 ugabo
90 Taboohunter
93 NCHillbilly
96 GUITARMAN64
99 Rev432
100 donblifihu
101 Greg Dudley
102 Apex Predator
104 warpped arrow
107 RAPIDFIRE
108 schleylures
109 rifleroom
111 KIRBY 999
115 erniesp
116 Bkbigkid
121 onemoretime
122 meathook
124 carver
126 BALDFISH 
129 Jsullivan03
138 CORTGIRL
140 nutz
141 DONALD-F
151 Justus4all
154 papagil
157 deadend
159 Thebenpearsonhunte
167 Mecedah
166 Ladypump
169 brunofishing
171 Joker
174 T.P.
177 HBC4570
178 Augustabowhunter
180 OCONEEDAN
185 Al33
199 Virgi
200 Marlin 444

And the winner is...#______


----------



## T.P. (Oct 8, 2010)

What time is the winner gonna be announced?


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Oct 8, 2010)

Donno.

That would be T-Bugs call.

Just as important,,,what happens if no one hits that number...is she gonna pull again...is Jake Allen gonna pull...is it gonna be the closest without going over...what?


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 8, 2010)

Looks like #74 wins!!!!  Congrats!


----------



## T.P. (Oct 8, 2010)

You sure it wasn't.....174????









Either way it was a great giveaway.


----------



## Al33 (Oct 8, 2010)

IT WAS RIGGED I TELL YA, RIGGED FROM THE GET GO!!!

Congrat's to FARMER BLACK!


----------



## BkBigkid (Oct 8, 2010)

Congrats Farmer Black, 

Thank you T-bug for the Opportunity


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Oct 8, 2010)

Congrats FARMER BLACK

Now I want to know how much it is gonna cost me to get a size 7-1/4


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 8, 2010)

congrats farmer black and thanks tbug!


----------



## Hut2 (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks for the chance!


----------



## pine nut (Oct 8, 2010)

Aw shucks!  I wanted that there cap!  Thanks for the chanct ta tryn win it!


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 8, 2010)

PAPALAPIN said:


> HEY "Bug
> 
> Now that you have us all droolin' over wantin' an ORANGE 'BUG HAT, How much is it gonna cast all of us non winners to buy one from ya.
> 
> ...



Jack, I won't be taking cash for them anytime soon. Unless I have a surplus after deer season and might throw some in the hobby/homebrew forum.  

I just got 700 yards of safety orange today and have another 500 on the way. I just enjoy making them and know that they really do come in handy. Recovering an animal can turn into long hours sometimes and with the cold and other hunters out there, I'd rather give them away to my GON "Family" than sell them right now. 

I'm gonna start working on a reversible one this weekend. Camo on one side, safety orange on the other. I know, it's been done, bought myself one at WallyWorld last year, but it's not wool and it's not handmade.  

Tell Paula I'm making hers with fluorescent pink instead of safety orange.   That is a variation I'm working on for the WOW's. The pink is just as visible (although it won't add to your requirement of safety orange), but it gives a little twist for the ladies.  

Glad I was able to do this. Trying to get some knitted up for Horse Creek and more conests like this. Glad everyone enjoyed it and thanks for the support.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks for the chance bug.


----------

